# Starter going bad?



## jerome8283 (Apr 14, 2006)

My station car has been experiencing a problem lately. When I attempt to start it sometimes it does nothing. Today I was able to reproduce this behavior multiple times. I tried starting it multiple times over and over and out of the 6 times I tried at least 4 times when turning the ignition I got total silence. Is this a sign of a failing starter? My lights and wipers worked fine so I guess the battery is ok.


----------



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

It's hard to say. I had a truck that had two hot terminals coming off of the battery. One went to the starter directly and the other powered the rest of the acc. THe wipers, horn, lights, etc would work but it would not start until you wiggled the power cable. You might see if that's the problem.

Typically when the starter starts to go bad you will at least hear a clicking sound coming from it when you turn the key.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Could be a loose/corroded wiring issue (battery wires a strong candidate)
Often enough juice to run small items works OK, but the big jolt for the starter causes too much juice for the "iffy" connection to handle


----------



## jerome8283 (Apr 14, 2006)

I took the car to my local shop and was told the starter contacts need replacing, $256 bucks


----------

